# how to override my broken headphone port to unmute the speakers



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

I looked all through the windows settings and couldn't find a way to do this. I'm using a Dell inspiron 9300 with a SigmaTel C Major onboard audio adapter. The previous user broke the headphone port clear off the motherboard and as I was disassembling the laptop to remove it, I realized the sound ports aren't on a nice little separate board, they're attached directly to the motherboard. So there's really no fixing that.
Well apparently the headphone jack breaking off the board = mute the speakers because it thinks headphones are plugged in so there is no audio capabilities at all at the moment. Is there a way to override that setting and make it either think it's playing out both or make the onboard speakers the primary and only output or is it totally locked into the hardware to function that way?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello desolator144,

When the headphone jack was broken off the board, did it damage the board in any way?

Can you take clear closeup photographs of the affected areas and attach them to your next post?


----------



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to see it as it's on the underside of the board and apparently this particular motherboard is virtually impossilble to remove from the bottom of the case. I don't know what was still holding it in but not one single peripheral or the lid was still attached and every screw was removed. You would think that no jack at all would result in an incomplete circuit which results in the speakers working but apparently not lol. I don't think it ripped the paths off the board and crossed them though


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You will have to remove the motherboard... Keep looking for that elusive screw or fastener... It is probably there somewhere.


----------



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

but then I'd have to take it apart again      I take it you're implying though that unless I fix the physical damage if there is any, there's no way to fix it, right?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Pretty much... The MIC jack is part of the audio circuitry, your best bet is to replace it, as long as there is no PCB damage. 

The other thing is, do you think there can be damage to the headphone jack too?


----------



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

actually it's the headphone output that broke off and the mic jack that is still intact and seems fine. I may have typoed that above.

I'm thinking tiny USB sound adapter for $15 vs taking this nightmare apart again is a really one sided decision cuz I don't think I'd do any better the 2nd time and taking all those pegs off the external ports to still get just as far is very annoying lol. I was hoping for a software or hardware bypass of some sort to avoid both options  I've taken apart a ton of laptops and this is the 2nd worst by a wide margin  I hate Dell!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have, actually, never had an issue with Dell laptop's (tear-downs). Except for the fact they used to use 100 different types of screws to hold it together!

An expresscard/USB sound device will work, but it wont make the internal speakers play. You would only be able to use external speakers.


----------



## friscom (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry if this is a 'less-intelligent' suggestion, but have you tried checking to see if your laptop sees the headphones? You can check by going to start -> control panel -> hardware and sound -> sound. If it sees them, try disabling them and see if the speakers work.


----------

